# Sonora caverns road



## crh4926 (Aug 7, 2005)

First year hunting out there and was wondering if anyone hunts out that way or familiar with the area. We are about 12-15 miles off of I-10.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Largest wild low fence buck I ever saw was on that road prolly 30y ago Foggy morning we were driving slow and there he was at maybe 30y just stood there WOW...it seems like a dream even today...


----------

